# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng C frame >  C-frame mini bằng sắt hộp

## len_ken

Chào các bác trên diễn đàn . Sau thời gian dài tìm hiểu và gom đồ , em đang hoàn thiện dần con máy C-frame phay nhôm , do là V1.0 nên chưa có kinh nghiệm thiết kế gì cả , toàn đo đến đâu may đến đấy .
Rất mong được các bác góp ý cho con máy V1.0 này

Cấu hình : 

BOB : Adruino GRBL
Trục XY : combo nhôm ht300X140 vít me 1610 + autonic 5phase  ( gom của bác GaryNguyen)
TRucZ   : combo nhôm ht110 vitme 1610 + vexta 2 phase  (gom của bác Gorlak , thanks 2 bác nhiều)
Spindle : 2.2kw 
Khung : thép hộp 150x150x5
Mặt bàn : thép 20mm

Quá trình chuẩn bị và lên đồ cho máy :


Vệ sinh trước khi lên đồ


Sau khi vệ sinh :


Chiến lợi phẩm sót lại:


3 cục XYZ :


Tổng quát bộ khung Z : 


Thêm mấy cái xương sườn :



Nhờ các bác dạy chho vài đường hàn cơ bản :  :Wink: 



Mong nhận được góp ý từ các chuyên gia để cháu nó sớm được hoàn thiện

----------


## Tuấn

Bác chủ chịu khó tẹo, khi hàn chỗ nào thì mình xoay cái phôi cho đường hàn ngửa lên, như vậy hàn dễ hơn.

Bác kéo que hàn nhanh quá nên nó thỉnh thoảng mới dính. Kê cao vật cần hàn lên để dễ nhìn, từ từ lắc sang trái, đếm 1-2-3 gì đó để có cữ, rồi sang phải cũng 1- 2 -3 hay ngoáy tròn, ngoáy méo gì cũng được.

Chúc bác thành công.

----------


## len_ken

Thankiu bác , đúng là em đế sát đất với kéo quá nhanh khi hàn , chì vì không sắm cái kính , cứ che mắt rồi hàn , thế là không ra cái gì cả . Rút kinh nghiệm sâu sắc  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

nhìn cái trục Z là khó ưa rồi à. Cái Z là cái cần cứng vững nhất vì nó gánh spindle , chịu lực cắt got .... vậy mà đi chọn cái bộ nhỏ nhất , yếu nhất làm Z mới thấy ghét .

----------

Đăng Tuấn

----------


## len_ken

Ây cha , tại em không có kinh nghiệm sắm đồ , thấy có bán là rước liền .
Em tính toán lắm thêm quả tạ đằng sau để cân bằng tĩnh . Nếu chạy thử mà bị rung quá thì đành tiễn cháu nó vậy .

----------


## luuhaohiep

không sao từ từ sẽ thành công :EEK!:

----------


## Nam CNC

cân bằng động để không bị tuột Z hay giảm tải cho động cơ kéo lên , còn bộ trục Z này chỉ dành cho máy rất mini , 2 ray nó được ghép vào khung nhôm dạng C , về độ cứng vững là nó khá là yếu , do đó muốn ăn 1 phát luôn đỡ tốn thời gian và tiền bạc , 1 là mua cái mới cứng hơn , 2 là ghép thêm ray cho nó.

Máy C thì cái Z là phải cứng nhất đó ạ, nó cứng nhất rồi mới tính tới spindle khai thác cái cứng đó. Đã làm dạng C là hi sinh không gian và hành trình , bù lại có thể tăng độ cứng thoải mái để đạt được việc cắt gọt hiệu quả nhất , nhớ nguyên tắc đó là được rồi bác , em thì rát không thích cái câu cứ thử xem rồi thay sau cũng được mặc dù biết chắc phải thay .

----------


## Gamo

Máy C mà sắt hộp 5 ly thế ni là hơi mỏng á bác. Bác thử lấy cây búa gõ nhẹ xem nó có rung ko? 
Cứ tưởng tượng khi phay mà nó rung thế thì chuyện gì sẽ xảy ra với dao & thành phẩm?

----------


## len_ken

@bác nam
@bác gamo

Hai bên em còn hai cái vai thép ốp hai bên nữa , vì lúc chụp hình lại đem đi khoan lỗ nên không có hình trên đây . , cái phần gá Z , em định hàn thêm mấy cái gân bản dầy . không biết như thế có đủ cứng cho Z không ạ .

Vì sản phẩm em làm chỉ là phay lỗ tròn và ăn cũng khá mỏng , nên lúc đầu chỉ tính đến thế , mong các bác góp ý thêm .

----------


## len_ken

@bác nam : trường hợp thêm ray thì gá ray phụ và combo tất cả lên một miêng nhôm dày 25 đc ko bác. Hiện tại đây là p/a mà em đang nghĩ đến

----------


## Gamo

> @bác nam
> @bác gamo
> 
> Hai bên em còn hai cái vai thép ốp hai bên nữa , vì lúc chụp hình lại đem đi khoan lỗ nên không có hình trên đây . , cái phần gá Z , em định hàn thêm mấy cái gân bản dầy . không biết như thế có đủ cứng cho Z không ạ .
> 
> Vì sản phẩm em làm chỉ là phay lỗ tròn và ăn cũng khá mỏng , nên lúc đầu chỉ tính đến thế , mong các bác góp ý thêm .


Hix hix... nếu thế thì bác phải ốp thêm miếng thép mặt trước nữa... mà ốp nhiều thế thì thui bác chơi quách sắt hộp 12ly đi cho nó máu?

----------


## len_ken

Dạ cái khó là tìm không ra bác ạ. Em sẽ cố các pa xem thế nào.

----------


## Tuancoi

Cho mình góp ý tí tẹo chỗ mối hàn. Bạn chưa hàn nhiều thì cứ chơi thế này cho khỏe: sau khi quẹt que hàn cho bắt lửa, bạn để quê hàn nghiên 45-60 độ dọc theo chiều dài cần hàn,  đầu que hàn để xát tấm sắt luôn, điều chỉnh tay để giữ nguyên góc hàn, bạn chỉ cần hạ độ cao cho que hàn lúc nào cũng nằm xát mặt tấm kim loại, ko ấn thêm nhé . Khi que hàn chảy loãng nó sẽ tự đắp xuống mà ko cần đi chuyển đầu que hàn, khi nào quên rùi thì hẳn ngoáy . Làm kiểu này thì Bề rộng mối hàn nó nhỏ, độ ngấu ko sâu, nhưng cũng sài được. Trước mắt bạn nên mài lại cái mối hàn cũ và để ngửa cái ấy của em nó ra rùi chích,  nhớ quẹt đọc cái rãnh cho nhiệt tình vào, nâng cao dòng lên. Chúc bạn thành công.  Nhớ chuẩn bị xô nước đá và khăn ướt nhé

----------

len_ken

----------


## len_ken

Thankiu bác,  em đang đau đầu với bộ Z đây các bác ạ

----------


## Nam CNC

BỘ z đó theo tui thì bán cho ông nào làm plasma , hay mấy ông làm máy router mini phay gỗ , sau đó mua combo khác , loại nào có 2 ray rời , dạng 4 rãnh bi , visme ren 5mm trở xuống là phù hợp. Có lựa chọn thì chon combo full thép hay nhôm dạng lắp ghép hay đúc nguyên khối thì ok , còn Z mà chọn loại nhộm hình nó vẫn chưa ngon.

Có Z cứng , chọn spindle khỏe , khi phay sẽ thấy bề mặt phay , vết dao khác hẳn liền, tiếng động khi phay nó cũng êm hơn , trầm hơn ..... và cuối cùng là hiệu quả về thời gian ông này ở đâu ? HCM hay HN


tối tui lấy cái bộ combo của thằng bạn nhờ bán cho ông xem... KHông phải tui chê để bán hàng , có sao tui nói vậy thôi nha. Thôi post vào mục mua bán an toàn hơn , đao búa anh em chém chết

----------

len_ken

----------


## Gamo

Giết.... có gì tau qua xem nữa... đang cần nhờ mày chỉ cách độ 2 bộ Z

----------


## len_ken

Thanks hai bác , bác Nam nhiệt tình quá , có gì bác PM em , chứ đồ của bác đăng lên chắc thiên hạ hốt liền . Em ở ngoài HN bác ạ , gì chứ đồ của bác là uy tín rồi , ko có chi phải phàn nàn cả .
Bác gamo vui tính ghê , hôm nọ có gọi cho bác thấy bác nhiệt tình không kém bác Nam .

----------

